# Unser Teich... Versuche zu Rand und Steilufern



## bergi (18. Aug. 2010)

Sehr geehrtes Forum, 
ich lese hier schon einige Zeit mit und möchte daher auch ein wenig mit meinen eigenen Machenschaften zu diesem besonders gelungenen und hilfreichen Plätzchen im WWW beitragen. 

Wir hatten seit etwa vier Jahren einen kleineren Folienteich (keine Technik, ca. 8qm und etwa 1 m tief), der mit der Zeit derartig zugewachsen war, dass einfach keinerlei Wasserfläche mehr zu sehen war. Außerdem war er durch üppige Biomasse-Ansammlungen nach und nach so flach geworden, dass unsere armen Goldis den letzten Winter nicht gepackt haben. 

Diesen „Sommer“ erfolgte dann der Spatenstich für einen größeren Teich, im Wesentlichen „um den alten herum“, wobei das __ Pampasgras auf einer Halbinsel Platz finden soll. Wir sind nicht ganz im Plan – vor allem auch durch das komische Wetter (zu nass, zu heiß, zu nass...), außerdem aber auch durch einige Spezialideen zum Teichrand und der Gestaltung des Teichufers in den Abschnitten, wo es steil ist. Diese steilen Abschnitte sind vorgesehen, weil sonst die Tiefenzone zu klein wird (schon witzig, wie groß der Teich erst aussieht, und wie er schrumpft, wenn man sich nach unten vorbohrt...), aber auch, weil nicht der ganze Rand rundum wieder bewachsen sein soll („Wir wollen Wasser sehen“). 

Im Moment bin ich eifrig am Mörteln bzw. Estricheln der Randsteine sowie der Steilufer-Belags-Elemente...

hier der alte Teich mit dem Pampasgras, das jetzt auf die Halbinsel soll; Übersicht über die neue Bauzone; Randsteine, noch in Verschalung aus alter Teichfolie: 
"Apfeltechnik"; Steiluferelemente, hier nur mal als Versuch, die Form soll noch anders werden.
_(muss noch rausbekommen, wie man die Bilder besser in den Text einfügt, ist aber heute ein bisschen spät geworden, das nächste Mal)_

Viele Grüße aus Oberbayern, 
Stefan


----------



## Mops (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich... Versuche zu Rand und Steilufern*

Hallo,

was soll denn die "Apfeltechnik" sein?

Gruß
Mops


----------



## Duquesa86 (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich... Versuche zu Rand und Steilufern*



Mops schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was soll denn die "Apfeltechnik" sein?
> 
> ...



das würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## bergi (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich... Versuche zu Rand und Steilufern*

Ahjaso, die "Apfeltechnik" . ...!
Was ganz Simples - es geht mir dabei nur um die "Ästhetik" dieser Betonelemente. Wenn man die einfach so gießt, entsteht ein etwas langweiliger Klotz. 

Durch die Äpfel bekommt man eine Art Lochgestein-Charakter, eventuell kann man da sogar was reinpflanzen, Sempervivum oder Moospölsterchen. 

Ich schicke noch ein paar neuere Fotos.

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## danyvet (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich... Versuche zu Rand und Steilufern*

wenn man nach "Apfeltechnik" googelt, kommen massenweise Seiten über das Apple iphone 
da bin ich jetzt aber auch ganz gespannt, was es mit dieser Technik an einem Teichrand auf sich hat 

edit: ok, das war jetzt m.o.w. gleichzeitig und mein Beitrag hat sich erübrigt


----------



## CoolNiro (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich... Versuche zu Rand und Steilufern*

Mit Orangen oder Kirschen sieht das aber bestimmt
auch schön aus


----------



## bergi (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich... Versuche zu Rand und Steilufern*

... stimmt - man kann einfach irgenein Zeugs nehmen, das so im Garten rumliegt (nagut, Zigarettenkippen würde ich eher nicht verwenden...). 
Hier noch ein paar Bilder, wie die Sache heute aussieht (leider nur ein bisschen weiter):


----------



## Digicat (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich... Versuche zu Rand und Steilufern*

Servus Stefan

Schaut sehr gut aus 

Frage ... bleibt der "gegossene Betonrand" schon so liegen und du stichst innen die Erde weg 

Wie versteckst du dann das Vlies und die Folie 

Noch etwas zur "Apfel"-Technik .... Ich könnte mir vorstellen auch mit der Hand zu modelieren und auch Steine/Kiesel/auch Erde und Asterl`n an der Oberfläche mit einzuarbeit .... ergibt mMn. ein natürliches aussehen. Für __ Libellen als Sitz/Aussichtswarte einen größeren Ast, überhängend, über den Teich einbauen. Falls du in einem Eisvogelhabitat wohnen solltest würde ich für diesen einen unbeblätterten noch grösseren Ast als Ausguck und Sitzwarte auch herstellen.

Nur so als Anregung .....


----------



## bergi (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich... Versuche zu Rand und Steilufern*

Hallo Helmut, 

Danke für die freundliche Kritik!
Die Erde innen kommt noch weg - im Moment lasse ich sie nur zur Stabilisierung liegen (wir werden den Teich wohl nicht mehr vor unserem Urlaub zu Wasser lassen...).

An der Stabilisierung der Folie grüble ich momentan noch (_du hast mit deiner Frage natürlich genau den Knackpunkt getroffen_). 
Ich sehe zwei Möglichkeiten: entweder mit Erde gegen den Rand anhäufeln oder (eleganter, aber arbeitsintensiver) einen zweiten, keilförmigen, inneren Rand herstellen. Folie und Fließ würden dann zwischen beiden Betonrändern eingeklemmt (_wie ich mich kenne, werde ich's wohl eher so machen...was meinst du_?). 
Hab mal eine Skizze - nicht der schönsten eine - gemacht: Flachufer mit Keil, Steilufer mit Keil, Flachufer ohne Keil.

Hmm, Kiesel statt Äpfel... das tendiert dann etwas zur Waschbetonseite, aber natürlich - "alles geht". Ich hätte ganz gerne die eine oder andere bunte Fließe bzw. Stückchen davon eingebaut, so _ála_ Sagrada Familia . Aber es ist in unserer Gegend unheimlich schwierig, geeignete Restbestände aufzutreiben, man sollte es nicht glauben. Und kartonweise will ich das Zeugs nicht kaufen, brauche ja möglichst verschiedene und nur ganz wenige. Insgesamt will ich den Teich aber nicht überfrachten. Ich finde, dass zu viele unterschiedliche Materialien ziemliche Unruhe in den Gesamteindruck reinbringen. 

Libellenwarte ist eine gute Idee - meine Lieblingstierchen am Teich (_leider haben wir die Larven nicht rechtzeitig aus dem Schlamm des früheren Teichs gerettet, extrem blöd gelaufen_). 

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## bergi (21. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich... Versuche zu Rand und Steilufern*

... vielleicht gibt es dazu doch noch eine Meinung... ich grüble wirklich über die Notwendigkeit eines solchen "inner circle"... oder reicht das Anhäufeln?


----------



## Eugen (21. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich... Versuche zu Rand und Steilufern*

Hi Stefan,

nimm die erste Variante.
Flach/Sumpfzone  ca 50 cm breit.
Für diese Zone gibt es die schönsten Wasserpflanzen und du hast - mit etwas Phantasie - jede Menge Möglichkeiten den Uferrand zu gestalten.
Stichworte: Große Kiesel, Findlinge, Baumstämme, Äste, Glasbrocken uam.
Dazwischen Pflanzen gesetzt.


----------



## bergi (21. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich... Versuche zu Rand und Steilufern*

Hallo Eugen, 
danke für die Rückmeldung --- meine Frage war eigentlich nicht, ob ich eine Sumpfzone mache oder nicht. Ein paar Abschnitte sollen eine bekommen, andere sollen steil werden und pflanzenfrei. 
Meine Frage war, ob ich zu der äußeren Teichumrandung noch eine zweite, innere mörteln soll, um den Folienrand Folie dann zwischen beiden einzuklemmen, oder ob es genügt, das mit Substrat anzuhäufeln. 
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Eugen (21. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich... Versuche zu Rand und Steilufern*

Hey Stefan

jepp,so hab ich es auch verstanden.
Substrat anhäufeln = Sumpf/Flachwassrzone. 

==> mMn. genügt das Anhäufeln.


----------



## idefix--211 (21. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich... Versuche zu Rand und Steilufern*

Hallo Stefan,

dort, wo du eine Flachzone machst, reicht das Substrat um die Folie am kippen zu hindern. Aber dort, wo du das Wasser bis an den Rand haben willst mit Steilufer (habe ich doch richtig verstanden?), sollte die Folie auf der innenseite gegen umkippen geschützt werden. Entweder machst du einen zweiten Betonring, oder du machst das Steilufer so 10-15 cm weiter innen erst und hast dann eine Art Absatz, auf dem du große Kieselsteine von innen gegen die Folie legst.

Mir persönlich gefällt ja beton-grau im Garten nicht besonders. Ich habe ihn nur an einer Stelle über Erdniveau und dort habe ich dann als "Tarnung" in den noch feuchten Beton/Mörtel eine dünne Schicht gesiebte Erde aufgerieben. Eine Lage der Erdkrümel bleibt dann am Beton haften und lässt sich auch nicht mehr abwaschen nach dem Aushärten. Die Oberfläche wird also schön Erdbraun und fällt nicht mehr so auf. 

Liebe Grüße,
Evi


----------



## danyvet (21. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich... Versuche zu Rand und Steilufern*



> Stichworte: Große Kiesel, Findlinge, Baumstämme, Äste, Glasbrocken uam.


Glasbrocken????
Eugen? Wie kann ich mir denn das vorstellen? Zerbrochene Bierflaschen nach einem Saufgelage?? 
Hast du sowas? Machst du mal ein Foto? Kann ich mir echt nix drunter vorstellen...:?


----------



## Eugen (21. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich... Versuche zu Rand und Steilufern*

Hi Dany

guggst du :
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/313&pictureid=5013

Die türkisfarbenen "Flecken" sind Glasbrocken.


----------



## bergi (21. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich... Versuche zu Rand und Steilufern*

Hallo Eugen, Evi, Dani und vielen Dank!
Ja, so hatte ich mir das auch schon fast gedacht, dass das Substrat im flachen Bereich ausreichen würde... mal sehen, muss wohl mal einen Testabschnitt fertigstellen. 
Ich strebe so eine Art "Steinkreis"-Optik an, und da ist ein einziger Ring - zumindest auf ganzer Länge - ein bisschen wenig. 
Im Moment sind die Betonelemente sehr weiß, hoffe, das ändert sich noch. Grau wäre soweit ganz o.k..

Nächste Woche geht's erst mal in den Urlaub, bis dahin wird wohl nicht mehr so viel passieren --- und danach sind wir natürlich ganz in der Hand des frühherbstlichen Wettergottes. 

Evi - hast du eventuell ein Bild, das diese Erd-Beton-Technik zeigt? 

Viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## bergi (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich... Versuche zu Rand und Steilufern*

Soderle, 
ich habe mal ein "Probeliegen" mit den Elementen für den Steiluferbereich gemacht. Es fehlen noch kleinere bzw schmalere Elemente, und natürlich muss das Profil des Ufers noch angepasst werden, so dass nichts in die Luft steht, eventuell auch noch ein wenig steiler, das Ganze. 

Aber so im Prinzip passt's schon, auch diese locker-horizontal-schräge Ausrichtung ist wohl das beste (ich hatte davor mal über vertikal, _alá_ Palisade, nachgedacht, aber nee). 

Diese "Kreidestein-Amphitheater"-Optik gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut, ein bisschen Patina wird sich ja in den nächsten Monaten entwickeln. 
Der technische Vorteil scheint mir, dass diese Dinger recht wenig wiegen und locker verlegt sind.

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## danyvet (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich... Versuche zu Rand und Steilufern*

:shock sowas hab ich ja noch nie gesehen. Kreidesteine? Noch nie gehört. Lösen sich die nicht auf in Wasser? Wenn du nicht "Kreidesteine" dazu geschrieben hättest, hätt ich gedacht, das sind überdimensionale Marshmallows


----------



## bergi (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich... Versuche zu Rand und Steilufern*

 mal sehen, vielleicht lösen sie sich wirklich auf!
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## derschwarzepeter (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich... Versuche zu Rand und Steilufern*

Hi Bergi!
Ich hab´s zwar schon im thread über den billigen Teichrand gepostet,
aber da du danach gefragt hast, hier die Lösung völlig ohne Beton,
erst ein Schnitt, dann Fotos:

P.S.: Eisenbahnschwellen und Telegrafenmaste darf man nicht verwenden,
sieh das sinnbildlich als z.B. Lärchenstämme!


----------



## bergi (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich... Versuche zu Rand und Steilufern*

Hallo Peter, vielen Dank für die Skizze! Dein Teich ist natürlich Oberklasse - perfekt in der Balance zwischen Natur und Wohnumfeld! Man sieht ganz wenige so gelungene Beispiele. 

Um die Etappe meines (viel kleineren und viel "urbaneren") Teichbaus noch ein bisschen zu erläutern:
Der Teich sollte eine "besondere" äußere Form haben - hier die 6, oder das Yin, oder ein Fisch, oder ein Spermatozoon, ein Embryo, oder wie auch immer...
Die innere Gestaltung soll dieser äußeren Form soweit wie möglich folgen und sie unterstreichen, ich könnte mir da eine parallele "Strichelung" durch eben diese länglichen Teile ("Elemente") vorstellen, im Moment sind sie allerdings noch zu gleichmäßig in der Größe, dadurch kommt die Dynamik zu kurz.
Der angestrebte Gesamteindruck könnte sein "_das Zentrum des Gartens, sorgfältig vor langer Zeit eingefasst_", und zwar mit individuell, von Hand gefertigten, daher ungleichmäßigen, aber doch in der Form "gleichsinnigen" Elementen, z.B. mit Kalksteinen, die extra behauen, aber mit der Zeit abgerundet und von der Natur wieder teilweise vereinnahmt wurden.

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## idefix--211 (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich... Versuche zu Rand und Steilufern*



bergi schrieb:


> Evi - hast du eventuell ein Bild, das diese Erd-Beton-Technik zeigt?



Hallo Stefan,

bis jetzt hab ich noch nicht daran gedacht, das zu fotografieren, aber das kann ich morgen gerne nachholen.

Liebe Grüße,
Evi


----------



## idefix--211 (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich... Versuche zu Rand und Steilufern*

Hallo Stefan,

heute bin ich ein bisschen weiter gekommen mit meinen Arbeiten, ich habe leider erst ans Fotografieren gedacht, als es schon dunkel war

Aber ich denke, man sieht es trotzdem ganz gut.
Ich mache das als Begrenzung des Kiesweges.
 

Die Kiesel werden auf die darunterliegenden Beton-Rechteck-Steine mit Mörtel+Flexkleber aufgeklebt und dann wird in den noch frischen Mörtel von der einen Seite her Kies leicht hineingedrückt
 
und von der anderen Seite das gleiche mit sandiger, gesiebter Erde (das dunkle auf der rechten Seite oben im Bild).
 
 Wenn das dann ausgehärtet ist, wäscht sich zwar ein Teil der Erde wieder ab, wenn man mit der Gieskanne drüber geht, aber eine dünne Schicht bleibt drauf und mehr braucht es auch nicht.

Ich hoffe, jetzt kannst du dir eher ein Bild von der Methode machen und überlegen, ob du das bei dir auch umsetzen willst. Wobei du die meisten Teile ja wohl schon fertig hast.

Liebe Grüße,
Evi


----------



## derschwarzepeter (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich... Versuche zu Rand und Steilufern*

Hallo Evi!
So richtig natürlich schaut das aber nicht aus, oder?
Irgendwie der letzte Schritt vor den Schwimmbad-Randsteinen,
die sich aber beim formalen Teich mit Steilufer durchaus gut machen!


----------

